# If your shrimp are getting too fat...



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Shrimp Running on Treadmill


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL! Good one, KJM!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Good one. That's a big shrimp! I wonder if they could make one small enough for my shrimpies.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hahah thats a funny video I wonder what type of shrimp that is


----------

